# need shower door glide



## tkh1957 (Nov 4, 2011)

I have a 15 year old sliding shower door made by Craft Diston. I don't know the model. It has a plastic door glide that is 3-1/4 inches long with the lip about 3/4 inches tall and the channel approx. 7/8 inches wide. The thickness of the door is about 5/8 inches. It has two screws that go into the base. I'm looking for the door glide for this. The one lip broke off and now the one door swings forward. Here is a picture of one intact on another door that I have.


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

Take that picture, measure the entire piece you need and take it to Lowes, Home Depot, or a Shower door seller in your area, and show it to them. I have found that at anything over 5 years your just about on your own at the stores, so what you might end up doing is getting a piece of plastic "U" channel and adapting it.


----------



## jody05 (Nov 29, 2011)

wouldn't it just be easier to buy a new shower door? I know watermill bathrooms have some cheap shower doors.


----------



## jimpartsmaster (Apr 20, 2017)

tkh1957 said:


> I have a 15 year old sliding shower door made by Craft Diston. I don't know the model. It has a plastic door glide that is 3-1/4 inches long with the lip about 3/4 inches tall and the channel approx. 7/8 inches wide. The thickness of the door is about 5/8 inches. It has two screws that go into the base. I'm looking for the door glide for this. The one lip broke off and now the one door swings forward. Here is a picture of one intact on another door that I have.


----------



## jimpartsmaster (Apr 20, 2017)

contact this company REPLACEMENT SHOWER DOOR ROLLERS AND WHEELS - HOMEPAGE there are excellent with parts and service.


----------



## Wizmo (Apr 3, 2011)

*I didn't see anything close at the previous link, but try this one:*

TubÂ*&Â*ShowerÂ*DoorÂ*Hardware - SlidingÂ*ShowerÂ*DoorÂ*Hardware - Guides




http://www.slide-co.com/home4.wcs?nMenuid=1980&cProd=M&cSProd=004
http://www.slide-co.com/home4.wcs?nMenuid=1980&cProd=M&cSProd=004http://www.slide-co.com/home4.wcs?nMenuid=1980&cProd=M&cSProd=004
http://www.slide-co.com/home4.wcs?nMenuid=1980&cProd=M&cSProd=004
http://www.slide-co.com/home4.wcs?nMenuid=1980&cProd=M&cSProd=004http://www.slide-co.com/home4.wcs?nMenuid=1980&cProd=M&cSProd=004


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

This question is over 5 years old.

BG


----------



## Wizmo (Apr 3, 2011)

Basementgeek said:


> This question is over 5 years old.
> 
> BG


*Oh, I see that now, but was attracted by a new post - not seeing the full history of the thread! * :facepalm:


----------

